# income vs salary



## frndlystrangr (Aug 4, 2012)

This is my situation...my income was reduced by 18 unpaid days last year. The accounting department of where I work reported my full salary (which would have had _no_ unpaid days) on my T4 slip. I challenged the accounting department for not reporting the proper income I received during the year and was told they are required to report my salary. My salary does not match the income I received. I looked on the canadian government site about income taxes but couldn't find an answer to my particular situation, and that is how i wound up in this community. Did the company I work for report my income properly?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Any T4 I've received has been the total income paid, regardless of what the annual salary is. The T4 has rarely reported the annual salary as I've usually had at least a small amount of overtime, which increased the amount on the T4 form.

Unless you are in some sort of special category other than a regular employee, my understanding is that your T4 should have the amount you were paid.


If the company department says they have to report the full salary instead of what was paid, I'd phone CRA to ask them as well.


Cheers


----------



## TaxGuy (Apr 7, 2009)

What you actually received as pay is what is reported on your T4. 

As you have said, you had 18 unpaid days. Since you weren't paid for those days and they are not income and are not included on your T4.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^

So there unless there is something to counter-balance the unpaid days like overtime, the T4 box 14 likely should be less than the annual salary, correct?

Yet the OP seems to be saying the T4 is showing the same amount as if the full number of days was worked.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Just escalate to their boss, or their boss's boss. Eventually someone you speak to will have an ounce of common sense...


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mark sure they immediately return the income tax hat they overcharged you too...


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

sprocket1200 said:


> Mark sure they immediately return the income tax hat they overcharged you too...


How do you know they have over deducted the income tax?
The only issue he raised is the incorrect T4, not that too much tax was deducted.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Sounds like the accounting department doesn't know what they are doing. As suggested, escalate it within the company. If you don't get satisfaction, complain to CRA.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Homerhomer said:


> How do you know they have over deducted the income tax?
> The only issue he raised is the incorrect T4, not that too much tax was deducted.


As guru points out, accounting seems to be inept. I would check everything. Even when the accountants do our taxes I check them . I find something wrong every year. Over $20,000 one year...


----------

